# Wire Leader For Fly Fishing



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Headed to the Chandeleur Islands next month. Planning to bring my fly rod to see what I can catch. Thought it might be cool to try and sight cast a shark on the flats. Is there a wire leader that would be compatible to use with my 8wt?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I use my regular 30 pound 7 strand kingfish wire, just a smaller length. Usually 4-5 inches. Im able to throw it fine on a 10wt, 8 should be OK too.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*bite guards*

The "Retwistable haywire bite guards" that Orvis sell makes it real easy to attach a fly. I usually keep a couple riged in case I run into some Spanish mackel.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Cabela's pike leaders are simple. An 8 wt is pretty light for what you will likely see.


----------



## DMcMarlin (Jul 20, 2013)

Rio sells a Powerflex Wire Bite tippet spool. It is a nylon coated wire which can be tied. I have the 30 lb tippet spool and have caught kingfish and ling on it.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

you can also take some of the light-test black-coated wire and small crimps to make a short leader - I use 6" or less and have a couple pre-rigged for smacks in the surf.


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*wire leader*

Just get a coil of 50# or so single strand wire (about $2) and do a haywire twist to the fly and then also to a very small barrel swivel on the other end. You'll only need about 6". You will occasionally lose a shark if he hits your line with his tail, but no worry, there's more.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Hobby Lobby.........In the section that sells beads and things , they sell the same braided wire that some fly companies market as wire bite tippet. They have it in sizes ranging from 10lb all the way up to 40lb. I have used these for several years and they work great.


----------

